# Illustrator cs3 FREEZING



## annettemb67 (Apr 19, 2010)

When opening an Illustrator CS3 file attachment from my email, my Illustrator CS3 freezes up. If I click the "X" to close, then choose "wait for program to respond", then wait a bit....it usually opens....but it is very slow and painful! I have tried saving directly to my HD...this does not help. I am using Vista, and my Illustrator is CS3 13.0.2
Thanks!


----------



## emiledevoss (Dec 14, 2010)

Can you check how mutch memory is used by Illustrator?


----------



## brinnonbob (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope by now you are aware that CS3 is no longer compatable with W-7 (at least) (don't know about Vista) after you update Java 6 to update 23. I/we (at work) found that out the hard way and confirmed by Adobe.
So now we have to upgrade to CS5 if we still want to use Indesign to create our catalog to send to the printers.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried saving the file to the HDD then running it in compatibility mode for XP SP3 and as Administrator? You find this option by right clicking and going to Properties > Compatibility.


----------

